# Smoked Trout with Q/View



## chef willie (May 24, 2011)

A buddy says 'I got some fresh trout, cleaned...you want any?' What's a boy to do but fire up the smoker. Brined for 2 hours in a gallon of water with some kosher salt, brown sugar, garlic and Old Bay. Got the smoker steady at 190'ish and loaded up the AMNS with a mix of alder and cherry dust. Let them smoke away for about 2 hours. Opened the smoker door to a heavenly aroma and the beautiful sight of smoked fish. Life is good.....


----------



## beer-b-q (May 24, 2011)

Great looking trout Willie, bet they tasted great too...


----------



## tyotrain (May 24, 2011)

Man O Man that is some great looking trout.. Nice job


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2011)

Nice job on a nice batch of Trout !!!!!

I love it !!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2011)

Man that trout looks good Willie! I went trout fishing as a kid up in Mich. every summer. That's one of the only things I miss down here. No trout streams.


----------



## fpnmf (May 24, 2011)

Awesome!!!

Yummie!!!

  Craig


----------



## justpassingthru (May 25, 2011)

Good lookin' trout Willie!

X2 on what Al said.

Gene


----------



## roller (May 25, 2011)

Thats what I`m talking about.....thats a great buddy to have...!


----------



## flash (May 25, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Man that trout looks good Willie! I went trout fishing as a kid up in Mich. every summer. That's one of the only things I miss down here. No trout streams.




 No, but we do have plenty of Trout Rivers, Bays, Gulfs and Oceans Al.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2011)

Flash said:


> No, but we do have plenty of Trout Rivers, Bays, Gulfs and Oceans Al.




Yea where your at. Here in the middle of the State we have the best bass fishing in the country, but no trout. I don't eat bass from Florida, never tried smoking them though, they may be good.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2011)

Why don't you eat Bass from Florida?----Too Big???

Bear


----------



## flash (May 25, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Why don't you eat Bass from Florida?----Too Big???
> 
> Bear


 I rarely freshwater fish anymore, atleast in Florida. Saltwater fish taste much better and seem to be more plentiful also. Bass in Florida can be hit and miss, flavor-wise, some taste downright muddy. I'd much rather have a good Channel Cat or mess of Bluegills over Bass, which I would much rather release to fight another day. Now Freshwater trout, I enjoy fishing for. Kinda a combo of Hunting and Fishing, especially in those small Streams and Creeks in Northern Georgia. Would love to get back out to Diamond Lake area where Chef Willie lives.  Love it.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2011)

Flash said:


> I rarely freshwater fish anymore, atleast in Florida. Saltwater fish taste much better and seem to be more plentiful also. Bass in Florida can be hit and miss, flavor-wise, some taste downright muddy. I'd much rather have a good Channel Cat or mess of Bluegills over Bass, which I would much rather release to fight another day. Now Freshwater trout, I enjoy fishing for. Kinda a combo of Hunting and Fishing, especially in those small Streams and Creeks in Northern Georgia. Would love to get back out to Diamond Lake area where Chef Willie lives.  Love it.


Interesting!

I wasn't kidding about "Too Big", because up here the trout are awesome, until they get to be 20" long and up. Then they're only good smoked, because they're too strong & oily "IMO". My favorite are between 12" and 16" long. My son catches Trout in NY at 28" to 32" long. They aren't good eating! I figured real big Bass were like that, but we don't get Bass near as big as in Florida & California.

Our catfish are great in the spring. Later in the Summer they get muddy tasting too.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (May 25, 2011)

OMG!

Smoked Trout

TJ


----------



## flash (May 26, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Interesting!
> 
> I wasn't kidding about "Too Big", because up here the trout are awesome, until they get to be 20" long and up. Then they're only good smoked, because they're too strong & oily "IMO". My favorite are between 12" and 16" long. My son catches Trout in NY at 28" to 32" long. They aren't good eating! I figured real big Bass were like that, but we don't get Bass near as big as in Florida & California.
> 
> ...


 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Kinda like our Redfish. Big fish are fun, but not near as tasty. Our limit here is from 18 to 27 inches, this one was 33 1/2. Still we would much rather take home that 22 to 23 incher. Perfect size for the grill and my Famous One-Eyed Grandma's Louisiana Grilled Redfish.

 Would like to tie into one of those bruiser trout. We tried up at Kueka Lake in the Finger Lake Region of NY, some time back, but had no luck.


----------



## hardslicer (May 26, 2011)

now that is liv'in the good life......nicely done


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2011)

Here's two of those large NY Brownies my son catches.

If I remember correctly, they were:

31 1/2" Buck

29 1/2" Roe

On a Fly Rod !!!







Bear

BTW: Willie, sorry for the highjacking---Memories--Memories!!!  Yours had to be much better to eat than these monsters !!!


----------



## flash (May 26, 2011)

Willie is lucky enough to dine on the best west coast fish Salmon and Steelies. Wish I could get back there. Maybe someday.


----------



## africanmeat (May 27, 2011)

Good looking trout yummmy


----------



## boykjo (May 27, 2011)

Sea trout are one of my favorites next to crappie................looks great willie


----------



## chef willie (May 24, 2011)

A buddy says 'I got some fresh trout, cleaned...you want any?' What's a boy to do but fire up the smoker. Brined for 2 hours in a gallon of water with some kosher salt, brown sugar, garlic and Old Bay. Got the smoker steady at 190'ish and loaded up the AMNS with a mix of alder and cherry dust. Let them smoke away for about 2 hours. Opened the smoker door to a heavenly aroma and the beautiful sight of smoked fish. Life is good.....


----------



## beer-b-q (May 24, 2011)

Great looking trout Willie, bet they tasted great too...


----------



## tyotrain (May 24, 2011)

Man O Man that is some great looking trout.. Nice job


----------



## Bearcarver (May 24, 2011)

Nice job on a nice batch of Trout !!!!!

I love it !!

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (May 24, 2011)

Man that trout looks good Willie! I went trout fishing as a kid up in Mich. every summer. That's one of the only things I miss down here. No trout streams.


----------



## fpnmf (May 24, 2011)

Awesome!!!

Yummie!!!

  Craig


----------



## justpassingthru (May 25, 2011)

Good lookin' trout Willie!

X2 on what Al said.

Gene


----------



## roller (May 25, 2011)

Thats what I`m talking about.....thats a great buddy to have...!


----------



## flash (May 25, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Man that trout looks good Willie! I went trout fishing as a kid up in Mich. every summer. That's one of the only things I miss down here. No trout streams.




 No, but we do have plenty of Trout Rivers, Bays, Gulfs and Oceans Al.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2011)

Flash said:


> No, but we do have plenty of Trout Rivers, Bays, Gulfs and Oceans Al.




Yea where your at. Here in the middle of the State we have the best bass fishing in the country, but no trout. I don't eat bass from Florida, never tried smoking them though, they may be good.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2011)

Why don't you eat Bass from Florida?----Too Big???

Bear


----------



## flash (May 25, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Why don't you eat Bass from Florida?----Too Big???
> 
> Bear


 I rarely freshwater fish anymore, atleast in Florida. Saltwater fish taste much better and seem to be more plentiful also. Bass in Florida can be hit and miss, flavor-wise, some taste downright muddy. I'd much rather have a good Channel Cat or mess of Bluegills over Bass, which I would much rather release to fight another day. Now Freshwater trout, I enjoy fishing for. Kinda a combo of Hunting and Fishing, especially in those small Streams and Creeks in Northern Georgia. Would love to get back out to Diamond Lake area where Chef Willie lives.  Love it.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 25, 2011)

Flash said:


> I rarely freshwater fish anymore, atleast in Florida. Saltwater fish taste much better and seem to be more plentiful also. Bass in Florida can be hit and miss, flavor-wise, some taste downright muddy. I'd much rather have a good Channel Cat or mess of Bluegills over Bass, which I would much rather release to fight another day. Now Freshwater trout, I enjoy fishing for. Kinda a combo of Hunting and Fishing, especially in those small Streams and Creeks in Northern Georgia. Would love to get back out to Diamond Lake area where Chef Willie lives.  Love it.


Interesting!

I wasn't kidding about "Too Big", because up here the trout are awesome, until they get to be 20" long and up. Then they're only good smoked, because they're too strong & oily "IMO". My favorite are between 12" and 16" long. My son catches Trout in NY at 28" to 32" long. They aren't good eating! I figured real big Bass were like that, but we don't get Bass near as big as in Florida & California.

Our catfish are great in the spring. Later in the Summer they get muddy tasting too.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (May 25, 2011)

OMG!

Smoked Trout

TJ


----------



## flash (May 26, 2011)

Bearcarver said:


> Interesting!
> 
> I wasn't kidding about "Too Big", because up here the trout are awesome, until they get to be 20" long and up. Then they're only good smoked, because they're too strong & oily "IMO". My favorite are between 12" and 16" long. My son catches Trout in NY at 28" to 32" long. They aren't good eating! I figured real big Bass were like that, but we don't get Bass near as big as in Florida & California.
> 
> ...


 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Kinda like our Redfish. Big fish are fun, but not near as tasty. Our limit here is from 18 to 27 inches, this one was 33 1/2. Still we would much rather take home that 22 to 23 incher. Perfect size for the grill and my Famous One-Eyed Grandma's Louisiana Grilled Redfish.

 Would like to tie into one of those bruiser trout. We tried up at Kueka Lake in the Finger Lake Region of NY, some time back, but had no luck.


----------



## hardslicer (May 26, 2011)

now that is liv'in the good life......nicely done


----------



## Bearcarver (May 26, 2011)

Here's two of those large NY Brownies my son catches.

If I remember correctly, they were:

31 1/2" Buck

29 1/2" Roe

On a Fly Rod !!!







Bear

BTW: Willie, sorry for the highjacking---Memories--Memories!!!  Yours had to be much better to eat than these monsters !!!


----------



## flash (May 26, 2011)

Willie is lucky enough to dine on the best west coast fish Salmon and Steelies. Wish I could get back there. Maybe someday.


----------



## africanmeat (May 27, 2011)

Good looking trout yummmy


----------



## boykjo (May 27, 2011)

Sea trout are one of my favorites next to crappie................looks great willie


----------

